# Help! Just received java moss



## gosu-pk (Oct 2, 2006)

*Help! Just received pea**************** moss*

I bought 2 peac0ck moss, and they've come to my house in small envelopes
How should I place them in my tank? I have a drift wood tahts floating, alot of gravel, 3 live plants, and thats about it

Do I need anything else? How would I set it up? Thank you!


And sorry for so many questions lately.. Its just so many of my fish are dying im becoming paranoid!


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

YOu can tie it to a piece of wood or just let it float in a clump.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

I have my moss broken up into 2 small clumps. Make sure to keep the moss loose, where fish like to try and get in it.


----------



## gosu-pk (Oct 2, 2006)

Finally a reply! 
I didn't know what to do and I didn't want it to die o n me so I just tied it with dental floss onto my floating drift wood

Thanks for the replies


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

What is pea**************** moss?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Live-aquarium-p...hZ015QQcategoryZ66794QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Bah! Thats x-mas moss. nothing more.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Well you asked.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Boxermom said:


> Well you asked.


Lol you're absolutely correct Tina.


----------

